# Starter SLR for 12 year old



## franco stacy (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a daughter that seems to like taking photos with a point and shoot. She entered her photo project into the 4H fair and it appears many of the kids have camera's that are far better than my daughters Samsung point and shoot and skills better than hers. She could see the difference as well. 

I think she has the desire to learn SLR, but I don't know if she is mature enough to take care of one, either way I am asking for opinions.

What is a good starter digital SLR that is easy to use, learn on and durable. I have a D90, but I am not hard that she has to have a NIKON. I also am open for used camera suggestions. 

Good starter SLR for a young kid:er:


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2010)

Any entry level dSLR should be fine...  Not sure what that would be for Nikon, but if you go Canon look at the Rebel line.

It probably would be a good idea to stay with Nikon though, so you can share lenses.

Or you could just upgrade your camera body and give her the one you're using now.    That's probably what I would do.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 17, 2010)

I recently bought my 11 year old son a Canon 10D for $100. I put a 50mm lens on for day-to-day use because it is a cheap lens but gives good results. If I am with him, I'll let him use some of my better lenses. The benefit is that he can learn the concepts on a relatively inexpensive camera and get really good results. It's important that his camera is compatible with mine, I'm just not sure what would be available in an early nikon dSLR.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2010)

Used Canon 20D or a used Nikon D40...zillions of both were made, and they are affordable on the used market.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 17, 2010)

Since you have a Nikon, I would say I agree with staying with Nikon for the reason given - sharing lenses. Don't know how much you want to spend but they still sell D3000's new. As for used, here's a list from the B&H website: Used SLR Digital Cameras


----------



## CWyatt (Jul 17, 2010)

If you want to go new, the Pentax K-x is the best built entry-level DSLR.


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2010)

CWyatt said:


> If you want to go new, the Pentax K-x is the best built entry-level DSLR.



Please tell us what makes the K-x the best entry-level DSLR.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2010)

CWyatt said:


> If you want to go new, the Pentax K-x is the best built entry-level DSLR.



I've heard it is built with a small amount of unobtanium molded into the shutter release button...not sure if that's true...

The poster said it is the best-built, not "the best". One thing seems clear from the reviews of the K-x, and that is that Pentax has managed to design and implement a really good JPEG engine and image processing pipeline in the K-x--those that review cameras for a living are mightily impressed with the pictures the K-x cranks out, especially at higher than normal ISO levels.

I kind of miss the days when Pentax was a really thriving, viable company,with nifty products...they've really been hit hard by mergers and acquisitions, and the continued growth and market expansion of The Big Two.


----------



## TheKingDavis (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought my Nikon D3000 new for $525, but I saw some used ones for $175 when i was in the market for one. I would definately go with the D3000, sure Im a noob, but my pics with mine are really improving, and theres a "?" button that tells you what your doing wrong or what each feature is for


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I've heard it is built with a small amount of unobtanium molded into the shutter release button...


That's good stuff.  I mix a little in with my shampoo - makes my hair super strong.


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I kind of miss the days when Pentax was a really thriving, viable company,with nifty products...they've really been hit hard by mergers and acquisitions, and the continued growth and market expansion of The Big Two.



You and I both!    (I'm still pissed off at the whole 645D... that camera too has a bit of unobtanium sprinkled thoroughly)




To the OP:
The first step to learning to improve in photography is to have a camera that one can bring along often.  Do you think your 12 year old daughter is willing to carry a DSLR?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2010)

You and I both!    (I'm still pissed off at the whole 645D... that camera too has a bit of unobtanium sprinkled thoroughly)

To the OP:
The first step to learning to improve in photography is to have a camera that one can bring along often.  Do you think your 12 year old daughter is willing to carry a DSLR?[/QUOTE]

usayit raises a good point--a kid has to be willing to carry the camera, hence my suggestion of the EOS 20D (cheap,available,tough) or the Nikon D40 (small,light,cheap,tough plastic). One cannot be worried about losing the camera to theft, or damaging it, or whatever. A d-slr is kind of a commitment,size-wise,especially with the larger-ratio zoom lenses. The smaller, more entry-level Nikons and Canons like the Canon Rebel series and the Nikon D40-D60-D3000 are all built upon small,lightweight frames,so they are not too oppressingly heavy.

As for the Pentax 645-Digital...man...it looks like a great camera. I hope it is eventually imported into the USA and sold through official channels.


----------



## CWyatt (Jul 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> CWyatt said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to go new, the Pentax K-x is the best built entry-level DSLR.
> ...


 
Yes I meant build quality, and although I think many camera reviews are rubbish, the K-x has a good rep for entry-level build quality: pentax k-x build quality - Google Search

I think Pentax has come back somewhat, although still a tiny market force, with a niche of small, well built bodies and lenses.

Agree with the above posters - the best camera is the one you have on you.


----------



## Rekd (Jul 17, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard it is built with a small amount of unobtanium molded into the shutter release button...
> ...



Try rubbing some on that jeep grill of yours, will work wonders to get the bugs and mud off.


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> usayit raises a good point--a kid has to be willing to carry the camera,



Yup...  except that I was actually thinking smaller.  

Its the same concern I think of each time a young son or daughter comes into the store with a parent.   The child (no matter the age) is all excited just to get something new.  The parent tends to fall back on "What would I get myself" mentality.  Often the result is an expensive camera that sees little use and the child grows frustrated because it doesn't fit them.

* I don't think I have ever see a young teenager carrying a DSLR.  This is especially true with girls as they are already carrying a purse.   
* I sometimes see an older teen carrying a DSLR but usually when they've reached their later years in High School when their interest has grown (yearbook, journalism, art..etc).  Often the equipment is borrowed from the school. 

I recall several posts which Iron (no longer an active member) and his son went shooting in various world wide cities.  He usually had his M8 or 1ds MIII along but his son always had his Canon G9.  Seemed perfectly blend of durability, size (compact), image quality, and features (RAW, focal range).   My son is having a blast learning how to compose pictures on a Olympus Tough P&S.  He can be as rough with it as he wants and it still takes pictures... its truly child-proof.. even in the pool.   THen again, I think Iron's son as younger than 12 and my son is about 3.5 years of age.   On top of that, each and every child is different in terms of personality, interests, and maturity.  

So my recommendation is not to immediately think DSLR for the OP's daughter.   Also consider higher end P&S too.  I am mainly thinking the Canon S90 and G11.  You can also go older and probably find some bargain basement prices on G10 and G9.


----------



## scmindseye (Jul 18, 2010)

In my experience I would suggest this... Olympus evolt-e500 with a 14-45 mm lens... and if she gets better than you can add a 45-150mm lens unless you want both for her for focal range. I have photographed thousands of things with this camera and find it is better in preferrable image quality than the $1900.00 worth of professional canon gear I just bought. you can get a kit used for $250.00 and that is the best money could probably buy at her age. It had simple to use funcions and when she learns more she can shoot fully manual with it. and the camera can be completely set up the way she likes. if she likes moving animal type photography, than the burst mode is a plus... bar none the lenses combined with this body have been endearing to me personally technically and emotionally. it is rugged despite a plastic shell, not leinent on amount of controls, and will be photographically and equipment wise 100% totally effecient and dependable... I wouldn't use anything else. except for portraits and sports, that's where I use my canon.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpa-10D-2-8-35...=ViewItem&pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item563dbd2074


franco stacy said:


> I have a daughter that seems to like taking photos with a point and shoot. She entered her photo project into the 4H fair and it appears many of the kids have camera's that are far better than my daughters Samsung point and shoot and skills better than hers. She could see the difference as well.
> 
> I think she has the desire to learn SLR, but I don't know if she is mature enough to take care of one, either way I am asking for opinions.
> 
> ...



Oh, an Alpa:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpa-11e-SLR-Ca...=ViewItem&pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item20b175a577

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpa-10D-2-8-35...=ViewItem&pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item563dbd2074


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Oh, an Alpa:
> 
> Alpa 11e SLR Camera - eBay (item 140416230775 end time Aug-10-10 22:25:56 PDT)
> 
> Alpa 10D + 2,8/35 mm Alpa-Curtagon - eBay (item 370402992244 end time Jul-30-10 07:38:04 PDT)



An Alpa? How about something that will still work? And which is more modern and mechanically sophisticated?

Nikon F Photomic T 1967 SLR camera 35MM - eBay (item 300445510143 end time Jul-18-10 17:00:27 PDT)


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 18, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, an Alpa:
> ...




Irony seems lost on you....it was a joke!


----------



## franco stacy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks to all for taking the time to respond.

I have not made any final decisions. I have not ruled out a good P&S. I am leaning toward a used older Nikon DSLR. That way its somewhat compatible with my stuff and I will somewhat know how to operate it. It would give me a back up if I need one or one to carry in rougher environments. 

So if somebody would still want to respond, if you don't mind maybe provide either good P&Ss of any brand and suggested  DSLR Nikons that would be good or models to avoid.

How do you feel about ebay for finding a DSLR?

Some questioned how much she would use it, that's true. On that subject...my wife could use it as a P&S if she needed to ( I hate for her to borrow my stuff or even tough my stuff). In the couse of my kids, good or bad, I have bought them many things they have not used and some things they have used that I never bought for them, so who knows how this will play out 

Thanks


----------



## usayit (Jul 18, 2010)

> So if somebody would still want to respond, if you don't mind maybe provide either good P&Ss of any brand and suggested DSLR Nikons that would be good or models to avoid.



For someone who is serious about photography, the following P&S cameras are what I would consider:

* Canon S90 (very compact for what it is capable).  Here's a thread from a member (JeremyZ):  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...14-canon-powershot-s90-photographers-p-s.html

* Canon G11 (the G-Series for years has been the bar from which high end P&S cameras were measured against.  Older G9, G10 are also good)  Search around.. there are several threads regarding the G-series camera.   If when in doubt, I always recommend this camera when someone is looking for a high-end P&S camera.  Its a bit bigger in size if that matters.

* Panasonic LX3 (Fast wide-angle, better than the competition optics.  Excellent IQ but a bit short on focal range).   This was my P&S drug of choice.   Its an excellent street shooter for its wide fast optics.  Here's a thread that I put some thoughts (I just realized I never wrote a thread with a review on this camera... oh well):  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...views/182429-point-shoot-raw.html#post1741685
note: the LX3 is due to be replaced with a newer model soon. 

* Finally the Nikon P6000.  Unfortunately, this camera didn't appeal to me too much but does qualify as a high end P&S.  You should check it out and decide for yourself.  

What all these cameras have in common are advanced modes that you would commonly find in DSLRs; aperture & shutter priorities and exposure compensation with ability to shoot in RAW.  The LX3 is a complete blast to have fun with....  probably one of the most enjoyable cameras I've purchased in a long time. 

Now if you step it up a bit, there are the mirror-less so called "EVIL" (Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens) cameras.  More importantly, they are equipped with a larger sensor which is more capable than the high-end P&S.  They squeeze a lot of quality and features into a small body and small lenses.  They are becoming extremely popular in Europe and Asia (Japan) and just now really taking off here in the US (bigger is better mentality).   There are currently dominated by the Panasonic Lumix G1, GH1, G2, G10 etc.. and the Olympus Pen Cameras (E-P1, E-P2, and E-PL1).   Samsung NX10 and the newest arrival Sony NEX 5 are also players in this space.  These cameras are also popular for those that like to adapt older manual focus lenses.   My EVIL camera of choice was the Olympus E-PL1.  

From there, you are now going into the entry level DSLR cameras.   As mentioned, sticking to NIkon will allow you to share the camera purchased.  I am totally in agreement (even though I prefer Canon).  The recommendation for the D40 is an excellent choice for its light weight body.


----------



## usayit (Jul 18, 2010)

As for buying from Ebay, remember you are not dealing with ebay... you are dealing with individual sellers directly.  Ebay is simply hosting webspace in order to connect buyers to sellers.  So your results will vary greatly... there are a lot of scams on ebay as well as a lot of legitimate sellers as well.  You just have to be careful and there is always some risk.  I've done much of my shopping on ebay and so far, never had a problem.

If you want to deal with used equipment with well respected stores, I recommend:

B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders
Digital cameras, all other cameras and everything photographic from Adorama Camera
Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com << big used seller and always had good results

The advantage of these stores is that they have return policies.  



On a final note... your daughter won't learn photography if the camera purchased is too big or bulky for her to carry.


----------



## blash (Jul 19, 2010)

Nikon D40 from eBay - $200-$275 depending on luck. Cheap, basic Nikon DSLR, and it will basically hold its value over time because it can't really go down much further from there.

If your daughter is interested in fine art photography - Nikon 35mm f/1.8 DX lens, $190 new from B&H (good luck finding it used). It's a fantastic lens, great image quality, and equivilates on the D40 to the film 50mm focal length that is the bread-and-butter of fine arts photography and indeed the only focal length many fine arts photographers owned back in the film days.

If your daughter is interested in photography as a hobby, I'd recommend some kind of zoom lens but then again it makes more sense to get a decent used P&S - cheaper in case the camera ends up unused after a few weeks.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I actually won a bid recently on a Nikon D3000 from Cameta Camera's Ebay store.  It was refurbished but to Nikon's Factory requirements specs.  I won it for 200 and some odd dollars.  I don't know why I bought it because I have a D700.  The D3000 is actually a pretty decent entry level DSLR.  I don't mind throwing it around and with the 35mm 1.8 I attached to it, it actually is a very good walk around camera (I recently brought it with me to a weekend trip with my family to Monterey, CA).  I highly would suggest this as a camera for the OP's daughter to use.


----------

